# Roof Mounted Solar Panels



## mpm1732 (Jan 18, 2011)

Does anybody have experience with roof mounted solar panels out there? I got a call from an electrician who is going to install solar panels on a customers roof. He needs engineered drawings to get a permit.

I would like to take the job, but I have never dealt with solar panels before. Most of my experience is in the site development field, which most of you know is non-existent at this time (especially in Florida). Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

mpm1732 said:


> Does anybody have experience with roof mounted solar panels out there? I got a call from an electrician who is going to install solar panels on a customers roof. He needs engineered drawings to get a permit.
> I would like to take the job, but I have never dealt with solar panels before. Most of my experience is in the site development field, which most of you know is non-existent at this time (especially in Florida). Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


Most of the time, if you can find a distributor for several P-V array manufacturers, or pre-commit to buy from one manufacturer, they will provide engineering drawings for you and even help you integrate it with your current electrical design. That is the only way that I have handled them in the past. The manufacturer provided me a drawing package and told me how many/what size breakers he needed in my panel to handle the load. They provide the P-V array, transformers, power balancers, and wiring to hook everything up.


----------



## creber (Feb 4, 2011)

mpm1732 said:


> Does anybody have experience with roof mounted solar panels out there? I got a call from an electrician who is going to install solar panels on a customers roof. He needs engineered drawings to get a permit.
> I would like to take the job, but I have never dealt with solar panels before. Most of my experience is in the site development field, which most of you know is non-existent at this time (especially in Florida). Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


I work for a big solar company and have done 80+ residential solar designs in the 5kW to 15kW range. However, i'm not a PE so if they want any stamping done, (which most of them don't) I'm out.

Which building department is this going to be approved by?


----------

